# New Ruger 10/22 Stainless Deluxe



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know if that is the specific model or not, but I just got a brand new Ruger 10/22! It has the deluxe Ruger stock, stainless 22" barrel and reciever and man is it slick! To give me better vision for tree rats and the like I got a BSA Treehunter scope 3x9x40 in silver so it matches the gun. The b-square scope rings are even silver/stainless. Man is it purty! Man is it fun to shoot!

Next gun is an auto-loader shotgun to compliment my benelli nova! 

I am tickled!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

i seen one of those at gander mountian and passed it up

wish i would have bought it. i like to get a nice gun and keep it nice. i've had my 20ga. since i was about 12 or 13 and it doesn't have a scrath on it yet. i hunt with it every year too. it is almost 10 years old


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

A Ruger? Who wants a Ruger? 

so......... Ya' wanna trade? That does sound like a nice gun. You cant beat a 10/22 or almost any Ruger for that matter. Good choice.


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

I've had a ruger 10/22 for years and its a nice little gun taken many tree rats with it. Stick with a quality grade ammo for hunting with it and you'll love it. my is not as purty as your though just the old blued barrel and walnut stock.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll post a pic here soon. This is not the 10/22 you get at Gander. It does not have the barrel strap and the barrel is 22in, instead of 18.5. The stock is a bit longer with better wood and rubber pad. I took it squirrel hunting a few weekend ago and bagged my first squirrel with a head shot. I've been trying to find the best high-quality ammo for hunting or serious plinking. Haven't settled on anything yet. I am leaning towards CCI though. 

No, I am not interested in a trade - unless you have a Beretta or Benelli autoloader you wanna get rid of


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

sounds like a sweet gun i got mine years ago plane jane thats when they had 30 round clips had 3 of them and the ten for 100 shoots sure made the guy next door mad bsa makes good scops for the money watch going from one brand of amo to another the pattern changes some


----------

